# Allegan MI - 1 Yr Old Male GSD Needs Immediate Placement



## stig (May 5, 2009)

I've posted here before for urgent placements out of the Allegan County Animal Shelter and you've all responded. Hope you can help us again.

Wishbone has taken over management of the Allegan County Animal Shelter and we've made tremendous progress reducing the rate of euthanization. But our shelter is small and the incoming dogs are many...

Jimmy is a one year old male GSD that was surrendered by his owner. My understanding was that not much effort was made to socialize him and as a result he was overly protective of the wife and kids, and a problem with visitors.

The first 72 hours at our shelter he aggressively guarded his kennel. But by the fourth day a switch turned and he became a puppy. He bonds quickly with anyone who spends time with him. He is not leash trained but responds well to his name and takes corrections well. I personally find him a joy to be with. He is neutered and has been vaccinated.

He's fine with other dogs, but given his protective nature we would not recommend an environment with kids without further training.

Unfortunately our shelter was hit with nine new dogs over the past 24 hours. We our beyond our capacity and dogs will have to be put down. We need to get this great boy out of the shelter within the next few days.

Can anyone help ? We can provide transportation across Michigan if needed.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ohh he's a good looking boy!!!


----------



## stig (May 5, 2009)

idahospud49 said:


> Ohh he's a good looking boy!!!


It will kill me if we lose this boy. He cries when he sees me come into the main kennel and hugs me when I enter his pen.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I would be willing to foster... I'm way down in central Indiana though.


----------



## stig (May 5, 2009)

We couldn't work with you directly as a foster at that distance. But if there was a local rescue that would work with you as a foster, we could setup a transport to get him to you.

Are you north or south of Indy ?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm directly in Indy, just northwest of downtown. 

I need to drive up to Valparaiso Indiana really soon to return a generator to my dad. So if transport could be arranged to Valparaiso I could meet someone there. 

There aren't any GSD rescues really in Indiana currently. Only one I really know of is Echo, there's another little newish one around northeast IN I think but I don't know if they're reputable. There was one in the Indy area starting up, but about a month ago I tried to contact them about possibly fostering; I never received a reply and later I noticed they no longer had any dogs on petfinder. There are a bunch in Illinois still I think... 

As a last resort if you can do it I would just foster him and adopt him out myself, I recently did that with a GSD in desperate shape. I can supply references etc. I'm not sure if thats possible to do, just throwing it out there to prevent euth.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hope you're able to save him. I have experience with over protective dogs but i also have kids. Lin i hope you're able to help him. He's a handsome guy that needs a better chance than he's been given. Good luck. Sending good thoughts and prayers there's a place for this guy.


----------



## stig (May 5, 2009)

Lin -

If anyone on the board can commit to taking him on when they have space open up, placing him with you as a foster might be a good solution. 

Our adoption coordinator would want to check your references before approving the transfer.

No problem getting him to Valparaiso, I have family there.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is a very good looking boy.


----------



## stig (May 5, 2009)

Lin -

PM me with your contact information and I will put you in touch with our adoption coordinator. She also coordinates the work we do with all the rescue groups. She'd love a few new leads to follow up on for GSD rescues in Indiana.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh crossing fingers things work out for this boy. It is so unfair that his people let him down!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know I pm'd Stig my contact info. So hopefully if no rescue can take him, or if a rescue could commit to take him but wants me to foster for them or foster temporarily etc we can work this out! 

Sounds like the poor guy was just neglected when it comes to socialization and training, and at that age probably doesn't need a whole lot of work to get ready for placement.


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

Wow, such a shame to see yet another GSD go through there having just adopted our GSD from them recently. The staff, bless their hearts, are such hardworking determined people I hope they are able to find this beautiful boy a home.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Is Jimmy safe?


----------



## stig (May 5, 2009)

Jimmy is safe. Thanks all for your concern and thanks Lin for your offer to foster him. 

Jimmy was taken in by a foster family in the UP of Michigan for rehab. They report he is doing very well. He adores the husband, now he just has to learn that not everyone is a threat.

We have another senior shephard at the shelter who is on borrowed time. It is unusual for the shelter to receive shepherds, but we've had four in the past month.

Allegan is a rural county, unfortunately many folks see shepherds as something to tie to their porch 24/7 with a bag of dog chow to protect the home. We deny those applications, which does not leave us many other options.

I'll be posting the latest shortly in a separate post.


----------

